

Peculiar Traits of Rich People - wslh
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2014/04/15/peculiar-traits-of-rich-people.aspx

======
lutusp
> The price of being rich is really simple: You must live below your means.

The linked article is funny and entertaining in places, but the above is the
real punch line -- it's true in a deep sense, for reasons given here:

[http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths/index.html#Compound_Inte...](http://arachnoid.com/equities_myths/index.html#Compound_Interest)

